# 28 Rs-ds Pictures



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Back by popular demand...

PDX_Doug presents pictures of the new '05 Outback 28RS-DS.
They can be found in the Members Gallery, under 'PDX_Doug Family 28RS-DS'.

Sorry about the order of the pictures. I tried to put them in an interesting order, but they show up in the gallery last to first relative to how I uploaded them. Will have to remember that for next time! shy

A couple of notes:

1. I tried to focus the pictures mainly on differences from the 28RS-S. For the most part the TT is the same.

2. The front closet (by the forward door) has been re-configured and enlarged.

3. Note the absence of the slide out tray in the pass thru storage area. It has been replaced with a stainless steel topped portable table (about 5'x2'), and Outback has included a nice wooden cutting board just the right size for filleting a fresh Chinook Salmon (An obvious nod to Northwest Outbackers!).

All in all, the 28RS-DS looks to be everything we had hoped it would be. We can't wait to use it.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: For those of you interested, the Titan seems to be pulling it without any effort at all. So far it has been dry weight, and no mountains yet, but the Titan flat out moves - with or without the trailer. Perhaps some of you saw me pulling the Outback around Daytona this afternoon. I was the one that Dupont car couldn't quite catch!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, great set of pictures. Man there's a lot of room in that thing! I like the table - I think that is a much better option but I'll still use the drawer - it's nice too.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Doug,

U-DA-MAN

Very nice. If I had any hair left I would pull it out from waiting. I love the pictures. Especially the one with the BIG BAD TITAN up front.

Lookin-good









Jared


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great pics Doug








I think it may be time to pay my salesman a visit. I feel a fever coming on









John


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Nice!!! *









I love the new layout. They made some great changes for the '05's. Hopefully I will be picking mine up this week...before the snow comes









I'm jealous... shy


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: For those of you interested, the Titan seems to be pulling it without any effort at all. So far it has been dry weight, and no mountains yet, but the Titan flat out moves - with or without the trailer. Perhaps some of you saw me pulling the Outback around Daytona this afternoon. I was the one that Dupont car couldn't quite catch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we should get together, with your Titan and 28RSDS and my Ford F-150 and 27RSDS, and drag race to see who has the best TV.









Congrats on your new purchase! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The pics are GREAT!

Never mind that nice travel trailer...
Nice truck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Golly Indy,

I don't think it would be nice of me to do that to you! After all we are a friendly group around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: When you see those flashing headlights coming up behind you on that 6% grade next summer, be sure to move over and wave. After all, it's just a fellow Outbacker!


----------

